# Page blocked



## Hungry (Sep 26, 2005)

Why did I get this message?

Hungry, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:

Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system? 
If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation. 

My Posting Rules indicate:
You may post new threads
You may post replies
You may post attachments
You may edit your posts

TIA
Charlie


----------



## mrsmac (Sep 26, 2005)

I have had that a couple of times in the last week too and i wondered why.


----------



## GB (Sep 26, 2005)

Which page were you trying to view when this happened?


----------



## Alix (Sep 26, 2005)

Hungry, I think it is possible you tried to access a page that was in the process of being edited or moved by one of the Helpers. Do you remember the title of the thread you were trying to access?


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 26, 2005)

Yep, I'm in agreement with Alix here - we have moved some threads pretty quickly in the last few days and you may have tried to access one just as it was moved to a forum that you don't have access to.  You licked on the thread apparently right as it was being moved.

It could also be a glitch but probably more the explanation Alix and I gave.  It would help if you remembered the rough subject of the thread then we could tell you for sure.


----------



## marmalady (Sep 28, 2005)

Gremlins!!!!


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 28, 2005)

marmalady said:
			
		

> Gremlins!!!!



Elves!!!


----------

